# new indiegogo Item tracker for board



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> got my weekly mailer from indiegogo
> 
> this item looked interesting an alarm for the board
> also nice is that it can move from board to board with mew baseplate (*wonder how easy it would be to remove for thiefs*)
> [/URL]


…That's _"Thieves!"_ 







(…just wanted to beat GD to the punch!) :laugh:


----------



## sstinton (Jun 24, 2015)

I have no idea why any snowboarder would want this??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

sstinton said:


> I have no idea why any snowboarder would want this??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You obviously have not been to a mountain like mountain creek. A unlocked board is considered free game at a place like that

Locked board=Challenge accepted!!

Does it alert your phone though if your boards starts walking off thats what you need


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Does it alert your phone though if your boards starts walking off that's what you need[/QUOTE]

It claims to.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Only rated down to -20C, otherwise seems like a good idea.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

cerebroside said:


> Only rated down to -20C, otherwise seems like a good idea.


Really? Does it get much colder than that very often when you ride? that's like -5 F! Coldest seasons I did were in NY and we had sub 0F days every season but not regularly and those brutally cold days only the die hard riders were there, not many people looking to skim boards from the racks, cold keeps them in their holes!


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> Really? Does it get much colder than that very often when you ride? that's like -5 F! Coldest seasons I did were in NY and we had sub 0F days every season but not regularly and those brutally cold days only the die hard riders were there, not many people looking to skim boards from the racks, cold keeps them in their holes!


Plenty of places get well below that, not a problem if you're dressed for it. Though I think you're probably right that it wouldn't be a big day for theft.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Even the poconos got to -12 at night one night I was the only one riding they made a ton of snow the whole day before and it snowed that day fresh tracks all night you never see that. Ended the night with free drinks!! Anytime I hear 10 degrees or lower during the week I head straight to my local mountains after work. those days though I don't need to worry about anyone stealing my board haha


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ha, like I said, I know it gets that cold at some places and I have ridden in them more than most having worked nights at a NY resort, my question was how many days a year are you or any other rider really at the mountain when it's that cold? I'd wager that roughly 90% of the time most of us ride it's above that. I was just saying I don't think the temperature level is a real concern for the product. If you're the unlucky person who does go to a mountain, has it -10 F outside, has the device freeze, and then has someone jack your board, well hahahha God or Ullr or the Flying Spaghetti monster must REALLY REALLY hate you.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

I want to say the coldest I was out last season was -35C or so at the top, but I don't exactly carry a thermometer around with me. Just seems a bit silly to me to make a device designed for cold weather activity that isn't resistant to cold temperatures. Even if you don't need it to work when it's cold it's going to potentially kill the battery if you don't take it off your board.


----------

